# 新手求助   在win7下装gentoo双系统 求各位大神指点

## xiaozheng

电脑上已经装了win7，最近爱上了linux想装gentoo玩玩，已经在gentoo官网下载了livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-11.2。iso，如果不刻录成光盘应该怎么安装啊，我的网络环境不给力，不想用最小安装光盘安装，求高手指教，感激不尽！！！！

----------

## s4426565

 *xiaozheng wrote:*   

> 电脑上已经装了win7，最近爱上了linux想装gentoo玩玩，已经在gentoo官网下载了livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-11.2。iso，如果不刻录成光盘应该怎么安装啊，我的网络环境不给力，不想用最小安装光盘安装，求高手指教，感激不尽！！！！

 

livedvd不是很好的安装媒介。 对gentoo来说还是使用 mini 比较好。网络慢一点就等一下。livedvd也可以使用。但是你还是要按照mini来装。这样比较好。因为livedvd也不一定能直接驱动你的显卡。有时候你还是要重新编译内核。 所以最好按照官方的stage3 的 doc去安装 会比较好。祝你成功。

----------

## wgwnxu

gentoo严重依赖网络，没网络很难成功

----------

## methaneoxy

 *xiaozheng wrote:*   

> 电脑上已经装了win7，最近爱上了linux想装gentoo玩玩，已经在gentoo官网下载了livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-11.2。iso，如果不刻录成光盘应该怎么安装啊，我的网络环境不给力，不想用最小安装光盘安装，求高手指教，感激不尽！！！！

 

你也可以在win下把需要的基本包都下好了安装，一个快照，一个100多M的系统包。grub有两个包（具体忘记了），一个gentoo-sources。好长时间没重装过了，记的不是很清晰，大概就这么几个

----------

## heroxbd

Linux 从 Gentoo 起步吗？不太合适，先用个 binary 的发行版吧，推荐 debian.

----------

## MeaCulpa

Gentoo LiveCD不是很好的安装媒介. 可以试试这个:

http://www.sabayon.org/

----------

